# Shalimar Interview...Now MCAT 46 % Shalimar Interview 4%



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Does anyone know about the type of this interview? Its having a weightage now


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

whats your aggregate


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

84.8


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

What is the last date for shalimar?


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Not anounced yet

- - - Updated - - -

No one knows?? No one interested in shalimar??


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

baby doll said:


> No one knows?? No one interested in shalimar??


I am interested. 

I think the interview will be just like any other interview. So, don't worry. Just look up, 'Medical School Interviews' online and go through the basic medical ethics.

Also, don't forget to be confident! ^-^


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Okay


----------



## mahnoor215 (Sep 3, 2015)

14 nov


Civillian said:


> What is the last date for shalimar?


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

- - - Updated - - -



baby doll said:


> 84.8[/Q
> my aggregate is 81.6 do i have any chance in shalamar?/


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nimra khan said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nayyab (Oct 22, 2015)

i have 83.1352 with sat does shalamar take sat on local seats ???


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nayyab said:


> i have 83.1352 with sat does shalamar take sat on local seats ???


Shalamar does not take students on the basis of SAT on local seats; they do on foreign seats, however. 

Source: Shalamar Medical and Dental College


----------



## nayyab (Oct 22, 2015)

i asked them on call they said they do....


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

but this year the uhs merit is closing lower than the last year...
and what about the 4% interview of shalamar


masterh said:


> nimra khan said:
> 
> 
> > - - - Updated - - -
> ...


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nayyab said:


> i asked them on call they said they do....


The person who picks the calls isn't knowledgable about such intricate details. You should visit the campus and ask Student Affairs at SMDC, in person.


----------



## nyamat (Oct 23, 2015)

*Shalimar Interview*

my agrgate is 82.99
matric 970
fsc 947
UHS ET 865
what are my chances in shalimar...?
is it better to join shalmar med clg rathr than fmh & lmdc 
if u dont get admission in cmh


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nyamat said:


> my agrgate is 82.99
> matric 970
> fsc 947
> UHS ET 865
> ...


Lol.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Masterh...whats about full tution fee scholarship in shalimar? Is it really available as they mention in their ads? What is its criteria?


----------



## razamalik (Sep 18, 2015)

my aggregate is 84.3077
is there any chance for me to get admission in Shalimar?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

baby doll said:


> Masterh...whats about full tution fee scholarship in shalimar? Is it really available as they mention in their ads? What is its criteria?


Yes, but only if you get 1st position in UHS Professional Examinations for the preceding year, the next year you will receive a full scholarship amd some prize money as well.

- - - Updated - - -



razamalik said:


> my aggregate is 84.3077
> is there any chance for me to get admission in Shalimar?


Sure.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

masterh said:


> Lol.


why lol?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

AhmadT said:


> why lol?


Because the same question was posted everywhere.


----------



## Abdul Basit (May 16, 2014)

my aggregate is 82.25 percent.can anyone please guide me that in which medical colleges should I apply??can I get admission in Shalamar or Wah medical college??
Reply to this post please


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

Abdul Basit said:


> my aggregate is 82.25 percent.can anyone please guide me that in which medical colleges should I apply??can I get admission in Shalamar or Wah medical college??
> Reply to this post please


Wah


----------



## cuttie (Nov 1, 2014)

Interview will be solo simple ....no need to bother ..just be confident and answer their Q's ..... The qs will be simple ....like " what if u have been trapped in an accident what will u do" ....or " what will you do if u have to publish ur medicine " etc ....there will be 10 stations ....2 rest stations and 8 others ...at one station u just have to mention why shalamr???? .... So don't worry ...move. Ahead ...best of luck ...and ur aggregate is more than enough ....


----------



## cuttie (Nov 1, 2014)

cuttie said:


> Interview will be solo simple ....no need to bother ..just be confident and answer their Q's ..... The qs will be simple ....like " what if u have been trapped in an accident what will u do" ....or " what will you do if u have to publish ur medicine " etc ....there will be 10 stations ....2 rest stations and 8 others ...at one station u just have to mention why shalamr???? .... So don't worry ...move. Ahead ...best of luck ...and ur aggregate is more than enough ....


Shalamar medical college


----------



## cuttie (Nov 1, 2014)

Abdul Basit said:


> my aggregate is 82.25 percent.can anyone please guide me that in which medical colleges should I apply??can I get admission in Shalamar or Wah medical college??
> Reply to this post please


Yeah inn sha Allah u will


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

what will be the last merit of shalamar this year...??? any idea


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

nimra khan said:


> what will be the last merit of shalamar this year...??? any idea


83+


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

last year it ended on 82 % so why 83+:woot:
also this year the uhs merit is expected to fall as compared to last year so it will also effect the merit of private colleges isn't so...?


AhmadT said:


> 83+


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

nimra khan said:


> last year it ended on 82 % so why 83+:woot:
> also this year the uhs merit is expected to fall as compared to last year so it will also effect the merit of private colleges isn't so...?


even if govt. merit falls, priv. merit seems to always keep rising....like it happened last year


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

when are they gonna call if somebody got in?

- - - Updated - - -



AhmadT said:


> Wah


i thought wah only has 100 mbbs seats and if thats the case then only a 84% dude can hope for admission


----------



## Zaineb (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi I have got 944/1100 in Fsc, 742/850 in matric and 64/150 in MCAT is there an chance that I can get admission in shareef medical and dental college? What about FMH?


----------



## cuttie (Nov 1, 2014)

Its not that much important .... Dont worry


----------

